# We Are Marshall



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

I just say an advance screening of this movie. (it comes out 12/22).

Whether you know the story of MU sports or not, whether you have any connection to the school, state, or region or not, whether you like sports or football in particular or not, you will like this movie.

I you liked Rudy, Remember the Titans, Hoosiers, and such movies, you will love this movie. 

It is that good.

See it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks. That one is definitely on my radar screen. John


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a great movie.

Makes me wonder how the folks at Wichita State feel, since they suffered a similar situation just 5 weeks before Marshall when one of their football planes crashed enroute to Utah.


----------

